# Satellite Communicator



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Got one of these little Garmins but the subscription is expensive. Cute though. I don't use the location updates on the Garmin website, only texts when I need them which is almost never. This was an alternative to a PLB with the added benefit of my wife being able to toss it in her bike bag when she goes for a ride. For $120/year you can get as many preset texts as you want, and like a dozen or so regular tests. Weather cost 1 text. You have to jump up to $250/year for live tracking.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the feedback. Do you find that the unit is able to send and receive messages pretty easily/quickly in the marsh? Curious how good of a signal it gets out there.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

TidewateR said:


> thanks for the feedback. Do you find that the unit is able to send and receive messages pretty easily/quickly in the marsh? Curious how good of a signal it gets out there.


Tried it a few times just to see how well it worked and it seemed to work fine. There may be a few minutes of lag but it's hard to say for sure. There is an SOS button on the side if things go pear shaped.

I haven't tried the app yet but it's supposed to push alerts to your phone via bluetooth and I think you can use the keyboard on your phone to create and send texts.

This is it right here.


----------

